# Sweetest pic of my boys x



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Log in | FacebookJust had to share pic of my little boys /// Just love them to bits:001_tt1


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! bless! i'm in love! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe a lo better if I wasint in it though x


----------



## leahandella (Aug 26, 2011)

awww bless em their gorgeous


----------



## mrdynamite (Sep 8, 2011)

so gorgeous!


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

Cute!

Do you have them all barefoot? Hooves look very good.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh my god that soo cute


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Fluffed said:


> Cute!
> 
> Do you have them all barefoot? Hooves look very good.


Yep all the little ones barefoot have had no probs at all they are happy to go out and about even pull cart best thing I have done is to leave shoes off:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

wizard1st said:


> Yep all the little ones barefoot have had no probs at all they are happy to go out and about even pull cart best thing I have done is to leave shoes off:smilewinkgrin:


I can believe it. I don't think barefoot is for all horses, but its really good to see it done well whenever it can be. All credit.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Aaaah! Sitting down?! So adorable!


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh, this is just the cutest pic ever. I love how your boy is sitting down


----------

